# Another picture of Sweet Nimbus



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Another pic of our sweet blue nimbus


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. He sounded like a really sweet rat.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss also hes adorable =[ x


----------

